# KUALA LUMPUR | The Conlay | 211m | 51 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

http://theconlay.com/




> *E&O partners Mitsui to develop serviced apartments in KL*
> By Yen Ne Foo / theedgemarkets.com | March 20, 2015 : 6:34 PM MYT
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Mar 20): Eastern & Oriental Bhd (E&O) announced that it is entering into a joint venture with Japan’s Mitsui Fudosan Co Ltd (Mitsui) to jointly develop a 298-unit serviced apartment project on a piece of freehold land in Kuala Lumpur.
> ...


http://www.theedgemarkets.com/my/ar...-develop-serviced-apartments-kl?type=Property


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

rizalhakim said:


>


http://theconlay.com/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8LRungTXE


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dec 2019

looks tall
IMG_0025 by Koi Yang, 於 Flickr

IMG_0026 by Koi Yang, 於 Flickr


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Conlay by E&O offers both Accessibility & Exclusivity


Designed by Kerry Hill Architects and nestled in the heart of KL's Golden Triangle, this luxurious residential development by E&O stands as a smart and sound investment.When it comes to real estate investment, no doubt, location is one of the most important deciding factors. Centrally located...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

211 m


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Pasamalar 1961


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ FAWWAZ MEDIA


----------

